# Tirrel's webcomic?



## Ames (Apr 14, 2010)

Anybody have a direct link to tirrel's old macro webcomic?
I'm not a macro or anything, I'm just a big fan of his art :3

I've tried searching for it, but I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## jackbency (Apr 22, 2010)

I am sorry to say that but I also haven't found this link because I think there is no live link available. You should go in book store and definitely, you'll get this comic book. I will try to help you and search this link.


----------



## R. Wolf (May 20, 2010)

I heard he took it off the internet


----------



## Ames (May 20, 2010)

R. Wolf said:


> I heard he took it off the internet



Yeah same here.  I was hoping somebody saved it and reuploaded it somewhere else or something.

It kinda sucks how Tirrel's constantly deleting his older works.


----------

